# My getaway



## Conner (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a 1990 Perkins hurth transmission I would like the rebuild specifications on it if anyone has them


----------



## Conner (Oct 20, 2021)

I have no idea why there are three pictures sorry


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Fixed it for you. 
Great action photo!


----------



## Conner (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m not very computer literate but I can fix almost everything on Hey Boats. Yes Transmission is being a pain


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had two transmissions rebuilt, by reputable shops, over the years. The cost was almost half the price of new to have done and neither lasted very long. One started slipping again and other other leaked, despite a couple of rebuild warranty attempts to stop it. The case must have been warped. If you go to ZF Hurth directly (or a dealer) and not through your engine manufacturer, they can be half what the OEM wants. I did exactly that. However, I did have to replace the shaft coupling too. The flange may have been how Volvo made it "Volvo" or maybe ZF changed it over the years, but it was the identical gear. New was new and problems ceased. 

Of course, they may or may not make your original gear anymore. However, as long as you can get close to the gear reduction and sizing, adjusting engine mounts or shaft lengths is often doable. You can't make a shaft longer, of course, but even shafts are not that pricey. No doubt a 30 year old drive train would benefit from a new shaft if necessary anyway. Easy for me to spend your money.


----------

